# New Engine



## JordanNaylor (Feb 3, 2013)

I'd be interested if this was possible. Im interested in getting a 1.6 Turbo or 2.0 Turbo dropped into my cruze. Naturally Aspirated 1.6 isn't fast enough!

Although i'm thinking on your behalf, I can't imagine many different diesel engines that could go in your car, Wouldn't a petrol conversion be a huge job? 2.0L diesel is one of the bigger engines that will fit in the engine bay.


----------

